# Puppy Play-date!!! Ottawa, Canada



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey all!
Our Dax is getting a bit too much of a handful for our two older dogs! He needs a vizsla pup-buddy to play with! Someone who understands the craziness that is a Vizsla pup!!! Unfortunately all the dogs in the neighbourhood are too old or not nearly as playful! 
So basically we are looking to set up a fenced in play date with another V pup in the Ottawa area!! 
If anyone is interested please let us know, we would love to set up a day!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

How are things going with your pup? My V (Phoebe) is 15 months old now. V pups are often ... trying 

They really need exercise and they get a big benefit from playing with other dogs. I have been taking Phoebe to Stittsville, Bruce Pit, and Conroy Pit several times each week and we are out walking/roller blading/biking/hiking/jogging every day (usually twice a day). The visits to the Pits are very exciting for her and wear her down but I don't always find another dog that she hits it off with. She likes to chase and be chased, wrestle, box, etc. 

I have found that a 3 km hike (some off lead and some on lead) is enough that she's calm in the house. I tell my sons (11 and 12 yr olds) that when she is misbehaving that is a sure sign that a walk is needed.

Regards,
Rh.


----------



## graynanc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, is there a place where puppy play dates are arranged? I live an hour from Ottawa but we LOVE coming to the Bruce Pit dog park. Every time we have been there, we have met vizslas which is wonderful.

Last time it was Copper and Stella, the latter of whom we have met many times.

Any place to see when play dates are?


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi graynanc!

Copper's owner here. It sure is nice when you run into another Vizsla at Bruce Pit. I have been going every day since the first time I took Copper. 

I'd be interesting in setting up play times. Just let me know whenever you want to make the trip. My inlaws live in Smiths Falls, I believe you mentioned that is where you live, so I am down that way from time to time also.


----------



## jakebaratgray (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,

I changed my username from graynanc to jakebaratgray (my doggie's name) cuz my friend said my username was boring. lol. We will message when we are in Ottawa yet. Copper was really really cute.


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

Hi there, 

Stella's mom here! 
How about you pick a date since you live out of town and may be limited to when you can come in to Ottawa. 
We are a 5 minute drive from Bruce Pit, so we can pretty much make it there any time. Let me know of a date/time that works for you and I will let the other V-people I see know about it.
We have met another V named Lily who is from the same breeder as Jake and Stella...I will let her know about it as well!


----------



## jakebaratgray (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey great. Will be in touch. When we got Jake, he was one of the last two left. The other was a female and the two of them were the smallest in the litter. I got in touch with the females owner after w questions and I think lily might be that pup.

U r so lucky to live five min from Bruce pit. I love that place!


Wil b in touch but likely won't b next weekend and unfortunately won't be this weekend as this is my weekend devoted to computer repair.

Hugs to sweet Stella.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe and I would love to join the V-pack, I'll keep an eye on the forum to see when it is. 

Regards,
Rh.


----------

